

Apache #Mesos 0.22.0 released, featuring disk quota isolation - florianleibert
http://mesos.apache.org/blog/mesos-0-22-0-released/

======
tknaup
The new features are really exciting. Disk quota isolation is important to
pave the way for stateful workloads, and with the upcoming work on stateful
primitives
([https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/MESOS-2018](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/MESOS-2018))
it will be easy to run things like databases and filesystems.

The service discovery metadata and labels allow more control over the
visibility and naming of tasks. Mesos DNS
([https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-
dns](https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-dns)) will get support shortly.

Finally the modules also got some additions: hooks and anonymous modules,
which can be used to add arbitrary extensions to Mesos.

Exciting release!

~~~
SEJeff
Yup, the dynamic reservations are going to hopefully make it into the next
release 0.23. Really excited to use this for data stores such as Kafka,
Cassandra, Postgres, etc.

